# Feeling it out



## STACK (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey fellas,

Here's the deal. I've been wanting to ATV-plow since last year when I was linked up with my cousin. He plows with a $50k truck, misc snow blowers, etc. So much overhead!

I believe in starting out small, focusing on quality, not quantity. I also like the idea of not biting off more than I can chew. I know that I can handle the work. That's not why I'm here starting this thread. I'm starting this discussion because I'm very curious as to whether or not I'm on the right track.

Please leave your opinions and suggestions. Criticism is welcomed as well.

*---------------------------------------------------

ATV: http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/2458948126.html

Plan:

[YEAR 1]
WINTER - First year, service as many people as I can without sacrificing quality. Plow drive, shovel walk paths / portchs, mailbox area. ($25'ish per snowfall)

SPRING / SUMMER / FALL - (In hopes a profit was made, I would invest into a trailer) General lawn maintenance. Cut the grass (walk behind), edge, weed wack, clean-up.

[YEAR 2]
WINTER - Invest into salt spreader. Perform same duties + option for salt (+$6ish).

SPRING / SUMMER / FALL - No changes

----------------------------------------------------------------------*

Am I out of my mind here? Will the ATV even last this long to do all that residential work? Is that the right ATV for the job? I have some money saved up, and that $2500 price range is right where I want to be...maybe even a little less would be nice.

I'm not looking to make a quick buck, but I'm not looking to lose my ass.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Investing in good equipment is the first thing. The ads dead so I have no idea of what machine your running or wanting too run.

Most of what you have asked has been covered in the past.

As far as a salter for the atv, I would just get a cheap pull behind seeder/fertalizer spreader. I got one from a local Co-op and it has served me well for my own drive way and a few locals that wanted there side walks plowed and salted. 

And yeah, your crazy.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I could have cleared some decent cash last winter with our snow (I'm down just north of Toledo). A few years prior to that though, we didn't get much snow at all. 

If you're spending a ton of cash on a machine, it could be tough to get it paid off if we don't get the snow we got last year.


----------



## STACK (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back. I let the business slide last winter and I kinda kick myself in the ass for it, but plan to push to get this monster going this year.

I'll be knocking on doors this week to see who's interested in the services, who's not and why. Threw a website together REAL quick for people to refer back to: http://www.plow911.com . I still need to finish up the additional pages before I start promoting it though. I don't plan on going real big right off the bat, just service those in my subdivision. Are my prices decent!? I'm going to abuse the search feature again, just after I post this.

The Quad (_1999 YAMAHA GRIZZLY 600CC 4X4 UTILITY ATV WITH PLOW AND WINCH_) I'm looking at now is: http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/rvs/2693292898.html
I don't even plan on calling the guy until I know I have at least 10 or so people. I KBB'd the value on that beast and they say $1900, without a winch and plow. I'm also assuming there are a ton of miles on it considering he didn't mention them. What is too many miles by the way? Considering it was properly maintenanced.


----------



## STACK (Jul 6, 2011)

hghgrad;1311262 said:


> I could have cleared some decent cash last winter with our snow (I'm down just north of Toledo). A few years prior to that though, we didn't get much snow at all.
> 
> If you're spending a ton of cash on a machine, it could be tough to get it paid off if we don't get the snow we got last year.


I hear this year is supposed to be a doozie, I can't seem to get more than 19-25 hours at work, and my student loans are dying to get paid off! Are you in Monroe???


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in Monroe


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

One thing you might want to consider adding is a certain amount of snow required before you plow. 


You don't want people with the unlimited plan calling every time they have a 1/2" of snow on their driveway and *****ing because you're not out there.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I started on my ATV and its still my "go to" on light snows. Can get accounts done faster and I just like being outside the whole time. None of this hot cold from the truck to shoveling. On heavy snows thats a different story. Ran only atvs for 3 years before I bought a plow truck. Lots of money to be made with them, cheaper investment, insurance, fuel costs....


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i went from trucks to atvs for my smaller jobs and for sidewalks. plus useful for residential accounts


----------

